# Romanis multas naves jam habentibus [ablative absolute]



## willg

Buenos dias necesito ayuda para  traducir la siguiente frase:

Romanis multas naves jam habentibus, prudens imperator copias mari non 

Transportavit ... 

Yo se que esta relacionado con "tener" y muchos barcos romanos" y luego el prudente

General no transportó las tropas por mar.... 

Gracias


----------



## Forero

Creo que es algo como:

_Ya teniendo muchas naves los Romanos, ....
_o _Ya que los Romanos tenían muchas naves, ....

_


----------



## willg

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Peano

Buenas,
yo creo que en general las frases de ablativo se entienden mejor metiendo un "con" inicial:

"Romanis habentibus jam multas naves ..."
> "Con los romanos teniendo ya muchas naves..."


----------



## cyberpedant

Creo que es el llamado "ablativo absoluto." Los Jesuitas nos dijeron que los preposiciones eran opcionales.


----------



## Cagey

I believe that Peano means that "_con_" is the Spanish translation that makes it easier to understand.
(In English, we often use 'with' in schoolroom translations, though it sounds clumsy:  _With the Romans already having many ships ...._ ) 

In Latin, the ablative absolute does not include a preposition.


----------



## cyberpedant

You're right, of course. Nap time is imminent.


----------



## Peano

Ya se sabe: traduttore traditore...
Personalmente, la expresión "ablativo absoluto" me parece cuestionable, ya que suele haber partes en genitivo, o acusativo (...multas naves...). Más bien sería "ablativo parcial". Esta cuestión suele confundir a los alumnos.

La traducción del latín no es una ciencia exacta. Por ejemplo, quizas traducir el genitivo mediante "de..." no siempre suena bien. En este caso el ablativo absoluto, "Forero" lo tradujo mediante un gerundio; yo mediante "con..."; quizás hay alguna alternativa mejor.


----------



## kreiner

Muchas veces estas frases de ablativo quedan mejor con una subordinada con el verbo conjugado (como la segunda propuesta de Forero), que, según los casos, puede ser causal ("dado que los romanos ya tenían...") o adversativa ("aunque los romanos tenían...") o de otro tipo, según el contexto. O, para no decantarse por un sentido u otro, bastaría un "al" con infinitivo: "al tener los romanos..."


----------

